# Optimum Car Wax (OCW) - Easy, and HIGHLY REFLECTIVE



## McF3 (Nov 4, 2005)

Just wanted to pass along this tip as OCW is just amazing on well prepped paint. Applied multiple layers this weekend on Mystic Blue for a final detail before I trade the car in on Monday for my new ZHP Coupe, and the OCW really impressed me, especially for the cost compared to Pinnacle Souveran. I washed with BMW Auto Shampoo, applied a coat of Clearkote Red Moose Glaze, and topped with 4 layers of OCW. I will also add 2 coats of Poorboys EX-P next time I use this combination.
Please see pics for reference.

















~Darren


----------



## rad21 (Mar 5, 2005)

I agree with you. At first I was skeptical because it is so easy to use but this morning after I washed my car, I used OCW and when the sun came out I had to do a double take- it looked like my rear bumper and trunk were all wet but it was the gloss from OCW. I do have 1 layer of Klasse AIO and 2 layers of 4 Star Ulimate Paint Protection but the top layer of OCW really made the Alpine White look wet. :thumbup:


----------



## 2001 540 AZ (Oct 13, 2005)

McF3 said:


> Just wanted to pass along this tip as OCW is just amazing on well prepped paint. Applied multiple layers this weekend on Mystic Blue for a final detail before I trade the car in on Monday for my new ZHP Coupe, and the OCW really impressed me, especially for the cost compared to Pinnacle Souveran. I washed with BMW Auto Shampoo, applied a coat of Clearkote Red Moose Glaze, and topped with 4 layers of OCW. I will also add 2 coats of Poorboys EX-P next time I use this combination.
> Please see pics for reference.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice work!!

Did you paint your brake calipers or did they come that way?


----------



## McF3 (Nov 4, 2005)

They are stock brake calipers painted...I did them by hand. I like this subtle mod with the 18" rims.


















I use tape to mack for straight lines, and just paint the areas that I can do perfectly.
~Darren


----------



## 2001 540 AZ (Oct 13, 2005)

McF3 said:


> They are stock brake calipers painted...I did them by hand. I like this subtle mod with the 18" rims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too it look nice and clean. The next brake change I think I'm going to paint all four calipers. Have a jet black 540 thinking of painting them black or silver. What paint did you use G2?


----------



## shortyb (Dec 5, 2004)

Good place to purchase OCW?


----------



## PremiumAutoCare (Nov 11, 2005)

McF3 said:


> Just wanted to pass along this tip as OCW is just amazing on well prepped paint. Applied multiple layers this weekend on Mystic Blue for a final detail before I trade the car in on Monday for my new ZHP Coupe, and the OCW really impressed me, especially for the cost compared to Pinnacle Souveran. I washed with BMW Auto Shampoo, applied a coat of Clearkote Red Moose Glaze, and topped with 4 layers of OCW. I will also add 2 coats of Poorboys EX-P next time I use this combination.
> Please see pics for reference.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work indeed! OCW is very easy to use. I have also been impressed with Optimum Polish and Optimum Compound.


----------

